# Seeking Ideas for Window Shutter Opener/Closer



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm building a prop that will have several windows. I want the shutters to open and close when triggered by me. I'm talking about full hinged shutter panels like those in the attached photo. The challenge is moving each panel 180 degrees from open to close. I'm thinking something utilizing pneumatic cylinders but don't have anything specific in mind. Suggestions?


----------



## Reynard (Jun 27, 2020)

How rapidly do you want them to move? That will matter for mechanism


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Reynard said:


> How rapidly do you want them to move? That will matter for mechanism


Slow is fine. Been pondering and think maybe I could do it with just one pneumatic cylinder (behind the flat) and several lengths of string per window. The side of the church (that's what I'm building) will be only a couple feet away from the viewers, so I can't put any bulky mechanisms on the exposed side.


----------



## Russell (Jul 26, 2013)

180 degree swing is a real brain tickler. Its not what you want but sliding open would be way easier.



http://www.snydercentral.com/halloween/props/CandyStand/boothdoordemo.mp4


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for suggesting another approach. I like your sliding panel video...reminds me of the Star Trek doors. I have the first flat built with one window and made a couple shutters; so I can start experimenting. Holy heck, the price of plywood is crazy!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

You could put a gear on the bottom of a window, have the gear engage a gear rack. length of gear rack determines angle of rotation. One could do something similar with a pulley and cable.


----------

